# Better Than I had Expected...



## TNTreeHugger (Jul 6, 2021)

.

.


----------



## cuinrearview (Jul 6, 2021)

I reccommend the ground for best gardening results. If your dirt sucks consider raised beds or no-till.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jul 6, 2021)

.


----------



## cuinrearview (Jul 6, 2021)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Show-off.
> 
> 
> Just kidding, Your garden is beautiful.
> ...


Thanks. Not my garden, I just haul compost and mulch. I also help weed, water, can extras, and consume.


----------



## olyman (Jul 6, 2021)

TNTreeHugger said:


> I have one acorn squash and two spaghetti squash.
> There were two acorn squash yesterday, but something ate it.
> 
> Also finally transplanted my bell pepper seedlings.
> ...


quit using Bible quotes,,your a known liar, hell...……..


----------

